# T3 question ?



## powerfulcapo (Jun 17, 2011)

I am taking some cynomel t3. Any you guys know are you suppose split the dose through out the day? I am already ramped up to 5 tabs @ 25mcg so 125 a day.
I take all in morning? I am a goddam sweat machine all day long and all night!
Any info?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 17, 2011)

powerfulcapo said:


> I am taking some cynomel t3. Any you guys know are you suppose split the dose through out the day? I am already ramped up to 5 tabs @ 25mcg so 125 a day.
> I take all in morning? I am a goddam sweat machine all day long and all night!
> Any info?



125?! Hello endocrinologist/thyroid deficiency. Be careful.

It's more effective if you split the dose. The last "real" T3 I ran, I wouldn't dose past 1pm due to sides. Just one in the morning and one mid-day. I couldn't go over 50mcg. Headaches were too much. Sounds like you might have some under-dosed T3. Who knows, everyone is different.


----------



## powerfulcapo (Jun 17, 2011)

I am a big boy 300lb 6'2 and I get headaches too but i can handle them. I know its not underdosed cause I am  sweatn like a mother f*****!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 18, 2011)

powerfulcapo said:


> I am a big boy 300lb 6'2 and I get headaches too but i can handle them. I know its not underdosed cause I am  sweatn like a mother f*****!



That is a pretty big dose for Cytomel. Remember that it is not going to hit you like a thermo (ephedrine, clen, albu), it takes time for it to kick in. The fact that you are sweating shows that it is definitely legit. 

Your a big guy and I know that you probably think that you need a larger dose, but the medication is measured in mcg for a reason...the shit is potent.

IMHO, I would get your labs checked when you are finished. Would have been beneficial to monitor the trough levels from beginning to end, but it is a little to late now


----------



## powerfulcapo (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the response, I will have to go get checked .


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

I take cytomel as part of my thyroid replacement therapy. Personally, I don't feel comfortable unless I dose it three times a day - I take the last dose at bedtime, right before I fall asleep but that's replacement. For you, I'd take it morning, noon and dinnertime.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck, that is a very big dose of t3, definitely need to be careful. Are you taking any other thermogenics like clen or albuterol with t3?


----------



## purplerain (Jun 20, 2011)

powerfulcapo said:


> I am taking some cynomel t3. Any you guys know are you suppose split the dose through out the day? I am already ramped up to 5 tabs @ 25mcg so 125 a day.
> I take all in morning? I am a goddam sweat machine all day long and all night!
> Any info?



My man pleeeeeeease back off on that dosage and split it uppppp once in the morning and once early to mid-afternoon. I know your a big dude but this shit will lay you down.


----------



## moresize (Jun 23, 2011)

my 2 cc...get a blood test...shoot for the upper range anything above that is not healthy.


----------



## powerfulcapo (Jun 24, 2011)

I considerably back down down 75mcg. I was only on that 125mcg for a day till i got input.
Thank you for all help and concern.  I plan to get checked.


----------



## moresize (Jun 24, 2011)

are you running anything else with T3?


----------

